# What, the MCoupe is not worthy?



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

It is an M Car.....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Huh?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm guessing he's referring to the new sub-forums. But then again, there's no ///M roadster sub-forum either.:dunno:


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

you got it! though I would not want to necessarily associate with chrome lovin' roadster people!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Jon's out for a couple days...maybe we can have him add an M Coupe/Roadster sub-forum.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

there was a consensus on the Z board not to do a separate M forum.

You'll find lots of ///M people like the Maddux brothers and Ron Stygar over there.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

When the M forums were split a few weeks back there was an M coupe/roadster forum for a day maybe 2. JonM (IIRC) posted a poll on the Z boards if people thought it was necessary to have the M coupe/roadster board. The overwhelming consensus was no....therefore the board was queitly closed. This is just the way the coupe/roadster community has evolved over the years. They really don't differentiate between "regular" and M models of the Z3 as much as other M versions. I think it has to do with the production numbers of the M coupe/roadster and the relative lack of unique problems to those models.

I don't see any need for further M models forums at this time. Notice the lack of posts in everything but the E46 M3 forum, which is what the M forum mainly was before. I think the lack of traffic on the non-current M forums is due to the fact that the majority of highly technical information on the cars is done thru email groups. I have a feeling that the email lists and BBS of yore kept the people with those people in those types of communications, while the buyers of the newer models tend to be a bit younger and prefer the bulletin board style the bimmerfest has. Just my thoughts, no scientific evidence to back it up. 

Bruce
M forums uber moderator 
89 M3 2.5
95 M3


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

and I thought it was a snobbery thing....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

AC said:


> *and I thought it was a snobbery thing.... *


Nope I guess my sig should read...

Bruce
89 M3 2.5
95 M3
ex 98 M roadster


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah, AC, we nixed the M coupe/roadster board idea. It's not like the Z-board is a Mecca of bandwidth and activity as it is.


----------

